# Medal of Honor Warfighter Vorbesteller Trijicon Optics 3er Pack



## Crysisheld (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo braucht jemand den Vorbesteller Bonus Content von Medal of Honor Warfighter. Und ja er ist noch gültig. Ich habe den Code auf der Pre-Order Seite eingelöst damit man den Origin Code bekommt. Der Origin Code wurde auf Origin noch nicht aktiviert, ist also noch gültig. 

Wer Interesse am Code hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. 

Gruß


----------

